# Hilfe für einen Wago-Neuling



## Poldi (7 September 2016)

Liebes Forum,

beim Bau unseres EFH 2008 wurde eine Wago-Steuerung (750-841) integriert. Damit werden sehr viele Downlights geschaltet und gedimmt, Jalousien gesteuert, Szenen aufgerufen, Lüfter gesteuert und div. Kleinigkeiten mehr. Dies alles läuft ohne Veränderung seither sehr zuverlässig. Der Controller ist nicht ins Heim-Ethernet integriert.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich Lust bekommen, mich in die SPS Programmierung einzuarbeiten und kleine Anpassungen (z.B. Laufzeit der Jalousien), später vielleicht Erweiterungen am System vorzunehmen. Ich habe erkannt, dass die meisten Funktionen im Haus offensichtlich auf der „Wago-Gebaeude.lib“ basieren.

Ich möchte den Controller ins Ethernet integrieren, um das Webinterface zu erreichen. Das ist mir noch nicht gelungen, weshalb ich mir das USB-Service-Kabel gekauft habe, um direkt auf den Controller zu kommen.

Meine Fragen:

Was muss ich bei der ersten Verbindung via USB beachten? Muss ich den Controller anhalten? Kann ich etwas beschädigen? Ich kenne die FW-Version nicht. Kann dies ein Problem sein?

Kann ich die Programmierung auslesen, um sie zu studieren und die Funktionen zu erkennen? Dabei weiß ich nicht, mit welcher SW die Programmierung erstellt wurde.

Kann ich die Programmierung editieren und zurückspeichern? Z.B. mit Codesys. Oder benötige ich Wago I/O bzw. die Urspungs-SW?

Kann der Webserver im Controller auch ein Uferinterface z.B. auf einem Tablet erzeugen?

Ich habe in zwei Wochen recht viel gelesen, aber die Zusammenhänge erschließen sich nicht so leicht. Deshalb bitte ich um hilfreiche Antworten zur Orientierung. Den Elektriker könnte ich schon kommen lassen, aber mich hat der Ehrgeiz gepackt.

Herzlichst
Poldi


----------



## MSB (7 September 2016)

Ohne jetzt zu sehr auf Details einzugehen:
1. Du musst Wago IO Pro CAA käuflich erwerben (Idealerweise als Starterkit) 
2. Wenn du nicht bei null starten willst, brauchst du das Projekt vom damaligen Programmierer

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 September 2016)

Wenn er es nicht explizit erlaubt hat kannst du das jetzige Projekt nicht Downloaden. Ich würde mit ihm sprechen das er dir das Projekt zur Verfügung stellen soll. Ggf erklärst du kurz warum. 
Die Verbindung mit dem Servicekabel ist denkbar unproblematisch. Solange du nicht was neues aufspielst oder mit einem Tool wie Networksettings herumspielst und die PLC Formatierst sollte nix passieren. Auch die Firmware spielt keine wirkliche Rolle erstmal. 
Evtl hast du bzw der Installateur damals ja sogar ein Starterkit erworben. Wenn du es gekauft hast steht die Software ja zu. 
Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen was die Wago Version von Codesys 2.xx kostet. 
Für die Visualisierung per Smartphone oder Tablett gibt es eine App von Wago, wenn die einmal eingerichtet ist klappt das ganz gut. 
Denk auf alle Fälle daran, bevor du etwas änderst eine Sicherung der alten Version vorzunehmen und die Änderungen zu Dokumentieren. 
Ich tippe mal darauf das die Laufzeiten welche du ansprichst wahrscheinlich nicht fix im Programm sind sondern über die Webvisu eingegeben wurden. Hier solltest du sicherheitshalber alle Werte vorher abschreiben/sichern. 
Je nach Programmierung sind diese Werte alle null nach dem du ein geändertes Programm hochgeladen hast.


----------



## KingHelmer (8 September 2016)

Zur Frage mit dem WAGO USB Kabel: WAGO gibt hier an, das Kabel nicht im laufenden Betrieb zu stecken und zu ziehen. (Hinweis z.B. im Handbuch zum 750-881 Controller auf Seite 48  ).
Daher am besten kurz abschalten - Stecker drauf - Einschalten. 

Alternativ könntest du checken, ob die SPS auf der Standard-IP-Range 192.168.1.xxx belassen wurde und mit Ethernet-Settings diesen Bereich absuchen.
Da ja anscheinend keine Ethernet-Kommunikation stattfindet, kann das gut sein.

Falls die SPS auf DHCP eingestellt ist, könntest du auch einen Router damit verbinden und dann schauen, ob sie eine IP bekommen hat.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## GLT (8 September 2016)

Poldi schrieb:


> Kann ich die Programmierung auslesen, um sie zu studieren und die Funktionen zu erkennen? Dabei weiß ich nicht, mit welcher SW die Programmierung erstellt wurde.


Erstellt mit der Codesys - auslesen geht nicht, da Kompilat.

Es gäbe die Möglichkeit das Projekt als solches auch auf dem Controller zu hinterlegen - aber ob das gemacht wurde?

Ohne Lizenz keine Targets - u. ohne diese (sind lizenzpflichtig) kein Zugriff.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (8 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist richtig, dass du erst einmal feststellst, welche Art der IP- Adressvergabe auf dem Controller eingestellt ist.
Dann musst du unbedingt den aktuellen Stand des CodeSys Projektes bekommen.
Sollte der Programmierer dir einen Gefallen getan haben und hat den „Quellcode“ deines Projektes ebenfalls auf die Steuerung geladen, kannst du dir dein laufendes Programm in deiner CodeSys-Umgebung wiederherstellen.

Dieses kannst du mit folgenden Schritten realisieren:






1.       Datei>>Öffnen
2.       Projekt aus der Steuerung öffnen, Button „SPS..“
3.       Das entsprechende Zielsystem auswählen (in diesem Fall den 750-841)
4.       Die Kommunikationsparameter einstellen (IP Adresse des Controller ermitteln „Wago Ethernet Settings“)

Sollte sich allerdings keinen Quellcode auf der Steuerung befinden, bist du auf das aktuelle CodeSys Projekt des Programmierers angewiesen.

Wenn sich der Controller nicht mehr erreichen lässt (auch nicht über Wago Ethernet Stettings, mit seriellen Service Kabel), kannst du den Wago Support auch direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Poldi (11 September 2016)

Herzlichen Dank für Antworten bisher  Dies hat mir zur Einordnung schon gut geholfen.

Den Controller habe ich mit dem seriellen Kabel erreicht. Die Firmware ist 11. Konnte ihn auf DHCP umstellen und so hat sich der Controller nun im Heimnetz angemeldet (zuvor war eine feste IP drin, die nicht funktionieren konnte). Das Web-Interface funktioniert auch. Ein kleiner Zwischenerfolg.

Der Elektriker hatte mir schon zu Beginn - 2008 - angeboten, mir die Programmierung zu überlassen. darum werde ich ihn jetzt bitten. Dann kenne ich auch die verwendete SW. Herzlichen Dank bis hierher.

Melde mich mit neuen Fragen!

Poldi


----------

